# Why is photography considered art?



## thunderseed (Mar 19, 2014)

*Any good landscapes that are free?*

I just want to find some for painting in the future. It's a hobby of mine, I like to paint still life scenes or just photographs and I love doing landscapes mostly.


----------



## AZACRYLIC (Feb 12, 2014)

Go outside, sit down, look around and frame your scene. You have to paint to learn!


----------



## Master Snowy (Mar 10, 2014)

Yep, you could always go outside. But, I know what you mean by how you'd like to paint seeing an already painted picture or photograph. When living in a city, especially, it would be very difficult to find a good scenerey to paint.

My best answer is that you could google for good images http://www.hdwallpapers.in/walls/nordic_landscapes-wide.jpg or spend some time in the art galaries or take photos of the art there or anywhere that you can find for starters.  I hope that helps.


----------



## RWMcRae (Apr 24, 2014)

Maybe I'm confused, but the topic subject doesn't seem to match the discussion. Are you asking why photography is considered art? If so, what is making you think it shouldn't be?


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm not satisfied that it is.


----------



## sunflower (Jul 17, 2014)

I guess some of the photographs can be very well called "art" but this is definitely the minority.


----------



## Junaid khan (Mar 22, 2015)

I also don't get the point that why its considered an art can someone explain it why.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Iluvmycam said:


> See my previous discussion on this subject.


A) Spamming is not permitted here.. This includes (but is not limited to) posting personal websites in messages.

B) If you want to post sites with nudity.. please have the courtesy to say so (I understand some nudity is considered art). I have children.. and I don't want them clicking on links with nudity

Thanks for Understanding

D


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Bushcraftonfire said:


> A) Spamming is not permitted here.. This includes (but is not limited) to posting personal websites in messages.
> 
> B) If you want to post sites with nudity.. please have the courtesy to say so (I understand some nudity is considered art). I have children.. and I don't want them clicking on links with nudity
> 
> ...


The individual has been banned and the post removed.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Junaid khan said:


> I also don't get the point that why its considered an art can someone explain it why.


Junaid.. 

Why do you ask this question if you consider photography as an artform? 



Junaid khan said:


> Black and white landscape photography is a delicate form of art which depend’s not only the art of photographer but on a limitless number of environmental aspects. At first when we hear the word black and white landscape photography we cannot imagine what the results will be but it becomes more interesting when you go out with your gear and start taking some of the B&W landscape shots. I must say that black and white landscape photography is a good platform to show some creativity with your gear.
> 
> This new generation of photographers term black white photography as the authentic form of photography. It is an incredible art which today is practiced by some people at every corner of the world. A photographer while shooting in black and white photography has to enroll how to make use of all these elements (contrast, shape, texture, form and lighting).From the point of view as an artist color characterizes reality and black white photography is an analysis of reality.


If you don't, why do you advertise your photos on an art site 

By the way.. Your photography is awesome 

D


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I know this is an old thread however I am going to interject anyway. 

After reading this I am under the impression that you are wanting to find photographs to draw or paint and are frustrated because of the artistic license (or copyrighting) of so many photographs and that you are required to get permission before you can paint them? Is that where you are going with the initial post? 

I understand your frustration for sure but must also interject that as someone who does amateur photography it does take a great deal of time, effort and expense to produce a decent photograph. The time and effort those photographers put into getting a photograph is sometimes above and beyond what the person looking at the picture could ever imagine. They have every single right to copyright their work and have a say as to what is done with it. 

I do believe photography IS a form of art and expression and I know that it takes a great deal more skill and time than a lot of people give it credit for.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Just imagine if the Wright brothers were an accountant and an attorney.
"What is this going to cost?" 
"People flying through the air? ...What if they fall off, or get hurt, or get killed?"

Thank goodness they took on their challenge without worrying about those things.

Imagine if Kieth Richards had anticipated the fallout from "Sympathy for the Devil" and decided recording the song just wasnt worth the possibility of hurting someones feelings.


----------



## petervonnielsen (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi!

Here are some links that I consider photo art. What do you think?

_(Links have been removed. To advertise an auction business please become one of our paid advertisers)_


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Is art becauseeeeee that https://www.facebook.com/ThomasDoddPhotography ..... orrrrr thaaat
https://www.facebook.com/brookeshadenphotography and the examples can go on...


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

I myself have been a photographer for many decades. At some levels its a very craftsmanship thing. You choose your subject, your lense, the light, filters, etc. You snap the button & there it is. Most of the time, folks just run around snapping whatever the camera catches, like a butterfly net. No creativity, just a love of what they're catching. The latter is not art. Argue all you want.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

A couple of my favorite quotes from Ansel Adams 



> “Photography is more than a medium for factual communication of ideas. It is a creative art.” – Ansel Adams





> “No man has the right to dictate what other men should perceive, create or produce, but all should be encouraged to reveal themselves, their perceptions and emotions, and to build confidence in the creative spirit.” – Ansel Adams


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 12, 2015)

I think it is considered art because there is an art to taking good photos.


----------



## euroceltic (Dec 31, 2015)

Its an analysis of reality as someone above mention. And a legitimate form of expression. Plus it can be an assembled, constructed scene, (rather than something passive) using props and chosen backgrounds for example. So why not.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

In my mind it has the ABILITY to become a form of art but mostly, its just pushing buttons & capturing butterflies. One can use technology combined with the ability to change & create or one can point & shoot. One's creative, the other not. Just cuz a photo makes you feel sumthin is not art... To me. But do I try to force my beliefs upon others? Duhhh... Nope. Do I get riled by "point & shooters" acting like their work is equal to mine? You betcha!


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Sorin said:


> In my mind it has the ABILITY to become a form of art but mostly, its just pushing buttons & capturing butterflies. One can use technology combined with the ability to change & create or one can point & shoot. One's creative, the other not. Just cuz a photo makes you feel sumthin is not art... To me. But do I try to force my beliefs upon others? Duhhh... Nope. Do I get riled by "point & shooters" acting like their work is equal to mine? You betcha!


Sounds like digital art but the term is point and click.


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Sorin said:


> In my mind it has the ABILITY to become a form of art but mostly, its just pushing buttons & capturing butterflies. One can use technology combined with the ability to change & create or one can point & shoot. One's creative, the other not. Just cuz a photo makes you feel sumthin is not art... To me. But do I try to force my beliefs upon others? Duhhh... Nope. Do I get riled by "point & shooters" acting like their work is equal to mine? You betcha!


 It's annoying only when,on some contests the 2 get mixed together.I mean,yeah,photographers use painting techniques(like Rembrandt light for ex) but still painting and photography are NOT the same thing and I hate when people mess them together.I do consider photography a modern form of art but again,I don't think a photographer experiences the same "giving birth" type of feeling when they take a photography.Some photos make us cry some make us laugh but is not the same type of creativity as painting.


----------



## Jason (Feb 21, 2016)

Asancta said:


> It's annoying only when,on some contests the 2 get mixed together.I mean,yeah,photographers use painting techniques(like Rembrandt light for ex) but still painting and photography are NOT the same thing and I hate when people mess them together.I do consider photography a modern form of art but again,I don't think a photographer experiences the same "giving birth" type of feeling when they take a photography.Some photos make us cry some make us laugh but is not the same type of creativity as painting.


depends on what the photographer is doing, I do some shots that take up to 32 images to make one photo I deffinetly feel the same as I do when a painting comes out well.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

That doesn't sound like photography, more like photoshopgraphy. I made up a new word


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

LOL dick 'photoshopgraphy' I like that!
I'm no photographer but I think multiple shots can sometimes be used when doing HDR photography or panorama's


----------



## Jason (Feb 21, 2016)

meli said:


> LOL dick 'photoshopgraphy' I like that!
> I'm no photographer but I think multiple shots can sometimes be used when doing HDR photography or panorama's


Meli has it right I am not big on photoshop I do do allot of panoramas and I do HDR but it is on the subtle end and not the cartoony over saturated imagery. My point is that a single finished image can be the result of allot of work and sometimes weeks of planing.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Jason said:


> My point is that a single finished image can be the result of allot of work and sometimes weeks of planing.


That doesn't make it art.


----------



## Jason (Feb 21, 2016)

just said:


> That doesn't make it art.


it does when you are taking things into consideration like lighting, color, composition, etc. Art is not only made with a brush or a pen.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Some of the most artistic pictures that I have taken were from grabbing the camera, pointing and shooting.


----------



## Jason (Feb 21, 2016)

just said:


> Some of the most artistic pictures that I have taken were from grabbing the camera, pointing and shooting.


So we agree it is an art form I am glad we cleared that up and can move on.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Jason said:


> So we agree it is an art form I am glad we cleared that up and can move on.



Sure it is, if pointing and shooting can produce art. My point was that hard work and weeks of planning doesn't mean that it's art.


----------



## Jason (Feb 21, 2016)

just said:


> Sure it is, if pointing and shooting can produce art. My point was that hard work and weeks of planning doesn't mean that it's art.


You can choose to be hyper literal if you wish but don't expect me to engage you further. There is much more to photography then pointing and shooting. just like there is more to painting than brushing paint onto a canvas.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Jason said:


> You can choose to be hyper literal if you wish but don't expect me to engage you further. There is much more to photography then pointing and shooting. just like there is more to painting than brushing paint onto a canvas.


If you are going to use terms like 'hyper literal", I hope that you don't engage me further. When you are a truly a natural artist, cameras make it easier to produce art.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Okay, I'm reading this conversation and trying to imagine the both of you in a room discussing this. It seems to me that it's just a matter of two different opinions regarding photography as an art form, and the extent of photography for it to be construed as art. 

I hope that this difference of opinion doesn't effect any future topics on the forum. :wink:
@just @Jason


----------



## Jason (Feb 21, 2016)

leighann said:


> Okay, I'm reading this conversation and trying to imagine the both of you in a room discussing this. It seems to me that it's just a matter of two different opinions regarding photography as an art form, and the extent of photography for it to be construed as art.
> 
> I hope that this difference of opinion doesn't effect any future topics on the forum. :wink:
> 
> @*just* @*Jason*


they wont I found the ignore button lol


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

leighann said:


> Okay, I'm reading this conversation and trying to imagine the both of you in a room discussing this. It seems to me that it's just a matter of two different opinions regarding photography as an art form, and the extent of photography for it to be construed as art.
> 
> I hope that this difference of opinion doesn't effect any future topics on the forum. :wink:
> 
> @just @Jason



That's the way I imagined it.


----------



## Alice Bell (Jul 9, 2017)

This topic will never lose relevance!


----------



## Janny765 (Jul 1, 2019)

I'm not fulfilled that it is.


----------



## Alice Bell (Jul 9, 2017)

Alice Bell said:


> This topic will never lose relevance!


Am I right?


----------



## pastelartprints (Sep 5, 2018)

Photography is an art because of how it represents, how it communicates and transmits ideas.


----------



## Bokehen (Jan 12, 2019)

The question should have been: "Why Isn't Photography Art"

I get this comment all the time simply because I'm an artist first, photographer second and I tend to blend the two together. When one post my images in a photography type forum, I'm met with resistance and criticism. Yet post these same images in an art forum etc, My images are welcomed as an art form and not just a picture taken with a camera.


----------



## Thomctighe (Mar 10, 2020)

_"Photography is an art. It forces artists to discard their old routine and forget their old formulas. It has opened our eyes and forced us to see that which previously we have not seen; a great and inexpressible service for Art. It is thanks to photography that Truth has finally come out of her well. She will never go back."_

Jean-Léon Gérôme - 1902


----------

